# Oil Painting Conservation



## bdebusk (Mar 26, 2015)

I recently bought an inexpensive oil painting (about $22 including a very nice frame!) online here in Italy. Upon receipt, I see that the paint is delaminating and flaking (see photo). 

I don't want to spend any money to restore the painting. Instead, I'd simply like to stabilize the paint in its current condition so that it won't flake off. Wondered whether a quick spray with some clear Krylon or equivalent might hold the paint together for a few more years.

Any thoughts/suggestions? Thanks!

Ben


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to welcome you to the forum. I don't know the answer to your question but hopefully someone here will. 

Now that I told you honestly that I don't know I will say that I've been told what causes that kind of flaking is when the paint in the lower levels dries slower than the paint in the top level of the painting. It's a rule of thumb called 'fat over lean'. The leaner oil paint dries faster and the oilier or fattier paint dries slower so if you paint faster drying paint over slower drying paint eventually it cracks. Bottom line is there isn't much of anything that can be done about it. But remember this is only what I have been told by people on the internet. I have no first hand experience.


----------



## bdebusk (Mar 26, 2015)

*Stabilizing an oil painting*

Thanks, Terry!

My goal is just to stabilize as much as possible. It's not an expensive painting, but it is pleasant to the eye. So I'd love to make it last awhile longer!


----------



## bdebusk (Mar 26, 2015)

Just to provide closure on this thread...

I decoupaged the painting and it seemed to turn out just fine. Time will tell!


----------

